# Looking up championship Points



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I'n not sure where to post this, so sorry if it is in the wrong place. Is there a way I can look up how many championship points a dog has? Some of the dogs in the k9data site say champion pointed, and I was wondering if I could find out how close to a title they were. Is there a way to do this on the AKC site? Thanks, Kylie.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You have to create an online account on the AKC site. http://classic.akc.org/index.cfm Then you have to add the dog to your account in the "Manage Dogs" menu. You will be able to see more information about owned dogs than dogs of interest, but you will be able to confirm points there. It will give you a summary of the points the dog has accumulated.

I wish the CKC would get up to speed with providing this kind of service, as right now to confirm points in Canada we have to know what shows the dog was at and look up the results from those events directly. But they can barely get judging panel applications for my hunt tests processed properly, so I doubt it will happen any time soon!!!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

ok. Thanks sterregold.


----------

